# Wishing a happy B-day to my Riley & Piper!



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Just wanted to wish my two twins a very happy 2nd birthday! Or re-birthday rather (gotcha day!), as it was 2 years ago today they started a new, and much better life. Time has absolutely flown by, hard to believe it's been 2 years already.... seems like just a few weeks ago they were my little 6 lb rugrats running around like little monsters, that I could carry around both in one arm. They're now 50 & 60 lbs respectively, both have passed their advance training classes and both have their CGC certificates, and working towards possibly doing therapy dog as well (at least with Riley). They're not perfect by any means, but they had so many issues from the get go (we believe they were separated from their mother waaaaay too early), and they've come sooooo far, they make me very very proud. So just like last year, to celebrate I baked them a cake! They seemed to like it.....no complaints, haha. They definitely weren't in a photogenic mood tonight though....




























Piper giving me the "would you STOP taking pictures and let me go eat already!!", look, hahah










And getting the guilty look from Piggy too










I'd say they liked it




























Gave them a little treat with their dinner too


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Then a few other pics.... I got looking back at some old pics, and this one is still one of my favorites

Day 2 and Riley already loved his new "mama"










Fast forward until now.... these 2 are practically inseparable, they are absolute best friends. I guess these 2 were destined to be lovebirds from the very beginning!



















And of course Piper too





































Little bigger now


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Rileys facial expressions sure have changed!



















CGC



















Getting grey already....




























Bed hogs


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

He loves car rides (they all do)










Riley being a good boy sitting down at South Mountain State Park





































Everybody is doing great though.... happy, playful, and healthy as can be! 

For those that didn't see my original thread, this is how these 2 (or all 3 actually..... Piggy is in there too) came into my life. Piggy is at the beginning, Riley & Piper start at post #6

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/13724-some-pics-my-3-furry-kiddos-long-lots-pics.html


That's all I've got..... sorry for so many pics, I get a lil carried away sometimes, haha. I'm just a proud papa is all.... LOVE my kiddos!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! 
I would say that "They" hit the jackpot when you brought them home; but it looks like Everyone struck gold!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Riley & Piper!! arty:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday pups! You really should pop in here more often Jared, I really enjoy your posts!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't believe it's been 2 years either. Happy gotcha day. You have done such a marvelous job on these two. They look great.


----------

